# Fuente de alimentación de 5 Volts



## Ronconsoda (Abr 18, 2006)

HOla a todos;
estoy trabajando en un pequeño proyecto en el cul necesito una fuente de tensión de 5v bastante fiable,sin oscilaciones;estoy utilizando de manera provisional un alimentador con varios voltajes comercial; es estable este tipo de alimentador; si no es así ,¿podría alguien cederme un esquema adecuado?muchas gracias


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 18, 2006)

Con un 7805 tenes un regulador de tension fijo a 5V, con un par de capacitores podrias filtrarla bien para evitar cualquier pequeña oscilación.

Acá te dejo un link de como hacerla

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro02/124.zip


Saludos.


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 19, 2006)

Una de las cosas que es frecuente se omitan en preguntas relacionadas con fuentes, es la capacidad de corriente que debe de tener la fuente, ya que es un parámetro muy importante.
Por lo que Roncosoda, si pudieras decirnos cuanta corriente tendrá que manejar tu fuente, sería mas fácil ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2006)

Sin oscilaciones se me ocurren solo 3 cosas:
1- Lo mas obvio una batería de coche de 12v con el regulador 7805 (1A/5W)que sugirió MultiLAN. 
2- Alimentación trifásica con rectificación de media onda.
3- La fuente de Li-ion sin transformador (1W max) + una resistencia en paralelo de la misma impedancia que C1 + rectificacion trifásica - el condensador C2 = Rectificación completa gracias al desfase de 90° entre impedancias resistiva y capacitiva.

Luego se me ocurre usar múltiples etapas:
7812 + 7809 + 7805
Finalmente usar los filtros RC
Y muy de última algún filtro L (hay que calcular mucho y no me gusta)


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 17, 2009)

hola electronicos.....
necesito que alguien me ayude, me guie para comprender el porque -como-....sobre el comportamiento grafico de la descarga del condensador despues de la rectificacion, pues el voltaje ac medido en el secundariuo es de 11v aprox, y recificado, sin filtro, sin nada delante medido en dc es de 8.8v aprox. y al ponerle el capacitor me da un voltaje dc medido de13.algo de voltios.   ...entonces como es que obtengo ese ultimo voltaje dc ..gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola jhonvas3.
El aumento de voltaje es debido a que cuando pones en condensador este se carga al valor pico de la onda senoidal del voltaje alterno, este voltaje disminuye cuando haya demanda de corriente, cuando conectas algo a la fuente (una carga). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gracias  de verdad que aclare mis dudas.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!!

Actualmente estoy por armar una fuente de poder variable de 24V (Bipolar) con el LM317.
Estoy pensando ademas (en el mismo circuito) agregar un regulador 7805 para sacar una salida de 5V directo. Puede que se pregunten ¿por que quieres sacar una salida de 5V si puedes regularla con el circuito principal del LM317? Pues la verdad he visto en las fuentes del taller de mi liceo que tienen una salida directa de 5V para simular con sistemas digitales,, y pienso hacer lo mismo.

Mi duda es que tengo solo un transformador de 24V (con punto medio) y mi duda es si el 7805 podra soportar tanta tension en la entrada In???

saludos


----------



## arturoro17 (Jun 18, 2011)

amigos tengo una duda de como conectar un 7809, quiero hacer uan fuente de 9v y 5v y despues de un filtro con un c1 de 2200 uF puse el 7805 y antes del 7805 en paralelo a este puse el 7809 con su conexion a masa coum, quiero saber si esto esta bien, gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola.

Tal vez esto es lo que quieres.

Debes ver la hoja de datos del 78XX.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 21, 2011)

En la imagen de elaficionado esta bien detallado 
la parte de regulacion de tu fuente. Esta configuracion se llama cascada.
Para cada regulador se le permite un maximo de 1A de corriente, asi que ten
cuidado con lo que manejes jaja

saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Esta configuracion se llama cascada.


 Esta configuración es paralela, si bien permite 1 A para cada rama, 2 A en total, es muy ineficiente en potencia consumida.
Cascada sería poner el 7805 a la salida del 7809, entre las dos salidas deben sumar máximo 1 A. La única ventaja de la cascada es que el 7805 trabaja algo mas frío.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 22, 2011)

:O
tienes razon 
me habia confundido al escribir jaajha


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Dic 7, 2021)

Hola buenas tarde, ¿Dónde puedo pedir opinión para una fuente de alimentación que diseñe?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

Si, claro, cuando la diseñes ponla. Si aún no la has diseñado no ha lugar a la pregunta.


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, claro, cuando la diseñes ponla. Si aún no la has diseñado no ha lugar a la pregunta.


Disculpa, ¿puede ser aquí mismo?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

Si no tiene relación con este hilo no debería de ir aquí. Si si que la tiene si.


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si no tiene relación con este hilo no debería de ir aquí. Si si que la tiene si.


Gracias, muy amable.

Bueno, lo que pasa es que necesito una fuente de alimentación de 5v y 24v. Tengo este diseño que simule en Proteus, incluso tengo los cálculos, sin embargo tengo la inquietud acerca si, ¿es buena idea esto que hice?, el fin es para alimentar un Pic16f877a y  una alimentación de 24v para un futuro diseño de salidas para el Pic.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

Tu fuente está mal.
Error de principiante puentes y masas. Eso está mal.

Aparte de eso los diodos sobran todos y también las resistencias delante de los reguladores.
Condensador aberrantemente grande quemapuentes.
Faltan los condensadores pequeñitos de los 78xx


----------



## DRAIGGERT (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Tu fuente está mal.
> Error de principiante puentes y masas. Eso está mal.
> 
> Aparte de eso los diodos sobran todos y también las resistencias delante de los reguladores.
> ...



Ok, en general esta mal, sobran el puente diodo, las resistencias las coloque con la finalidad de descansar a los LM78XX, ya que iban a tener que disipar 3W o mas, las resistencias obviamente eran térmicas, entonces, ¿las resistencias podrían estar bien para dicho propósito?. Tienes razón me faltaron los condensadores pequeños para los 78xx. En un rato mas subo otro diseño


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

No sobran los puentes. Están mal conectados. No puedes hacer así dos fuentes de tensión. Analiza el funcionamiento y verás. Un puente no es un transformador que no tiene referencias comunes.
Si vas a hacer una fuente de 5V para la lógica y otra de 24V para uso industrial, haz dos separadas y usa optoacopladores.
El condensador de 5mF quemará el puente a la semana de uso aparte de criar un quilo de armónicos que no necesitas.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 7, 2021)

Ojo con los resistores puestos para "descansar" los reguladores.
Supongo que habrás puesto esos resistores para tener una menor tension a la salida. Pero (siempre hay un pero) la caida de tension en esos resistores vale I.R , donde I es la corriente que está entregando el circuito. Si la carga no es fija (*), no sabes de antemano cuanto va a valer I, y por tanto tampoco sabes que caida de tensión vas a tener en R.

Personalmente (ojo, soy una maquina de cometer errores) no usaria un resistor en ese sitio. Si la salida del 7805 es demasiado alta, puedes "bajarla" modificando la referencia de masa del regulador. Y si la corriente es muy cercana a 1A y temes por la "salud" del 7805, podrías usar un transistor de potencia para que maneje la corriente de salida necesaria a partir del 7805.

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


(*) La carga está en paralelo con R, por eso no sabes cuanta corriente, etc,etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2021)

DRAIGGERT dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275260
> 
> Gracias, muy amable.
> 
> Bueno, lo que pasa es que necesito una fuente de alimentación de 5v y 24v. Tengo este diseño que simule en Proteus, incluso tengo los cálculos, sin embargo tengo la inquietud acerca si, ¿es buena idea esto que hice?, el fin es para alimentar un Pic16f877a y  una alimentación de 24v para un futuro diseño de salidas para el Pic.


Hola a todos , basta sacar fuera la puente rectificadora "BR1" y conectar directamente lo polo positivo del capacitor electrolictico de filtrado "C1" directamente a la toma central del devanado secundario del transformador "TR1" que todo anda bien!
Coincido plenamente con Don aitopes que los resistores "R1" y "R2" NO es una buena onda , eso porque dependendo de la  currientes solicitadas por la carga  la quieda de tensión es muuucho alta y asi lo regulador de tensión 78XX NO funciona.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con Don aitopes que *los resistores "R1" y "R2" NO es una buena onda* , eso porque dependendo de la currientes solicitadas pro la carga la quieda de tensión es muuucho alta y asi lo regulador de tensión 78XX NO funciona.


Es una práctica muy común usar resistencias en ese lugar para reducir la tensión de entrada a los reguladores integrados. Por supuesto que disipan calor a lo tonto, pero es muuuuucho mas barato y menos propenso a fallas usar resistencia que poner un preregulador en cascada. Si las resistencias están bien calculadas en valor, y sobre todo en potencia a disipar, no deberían haber problemas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una práctica muy común usar resistencias en ese lugar para reducir la tensión de entrada a los reguladores integrados. Por supuesto que disipan calor a lo tonto, pero es muuuuucho mas barato y menos propenso a fallas usar resistencia que poner un preregulador en cascada. Si las resistencias están bien calculadas en valor, y sobre todo en potencia a disipar, no deberían haber problemas.


Ok , pero creo que sea muy recomendable poner un generoso capacitor electrolictico  de desacople despues de esa resistencia de reducción de tensión de modo que lo regulador de tensión 78XX NO "mire" una "alta inpedancia" , esa ezactamente igual a lo valor resistivo enpleyado .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

Cuidado con los megafiltros que queman los puentes.
Para 1A con 1000μF más o menos va bien.

"Cuanto más mejor" es mentira.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Cuidado con los megafiltros que queman los puentes.
> Para 1A con 1000μF más o menos va bien.
> 
> "Cuanto más mejor" es mentira.


!Peeero tiene un resistor en série con lo capacitor proposto y asi la curriente es limitada por ese resistor y la  puente NO quema !


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

La resistencia está después del condensadorón que es el que quema el puente si no se sobredimensiona.

Cuanto más grande es el filtro más corto es el tiempo en el que conducen los diodos y se dispara el pico de corriente que circula por ellos. Cuenta de la vieja, si la fuente entrega 1A pero solo se carga el condensador 1/10 del tiempo los picos de corriente serán de 10A, si se carga en 1/100 del tiempo pues 100A. Así que habrá que sobredimensionar el puente. Si no hace falta filtrar tanto, no filtres tanto.

Lección aprendida por coscorrón con la realidad. Los puentes caían a la semana "inexplicablemente" en una fuente de 5V 1A con 3700μF de filtro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> "Lección aprendida por coscorrón con la realidad. Los puentes caían a la semana "inexplicablemente" en una fuente de 5V 1A con 3700μF de filtro."


!Descurpe Don Scooter , pero las puentes que caían a la semana de funcionamento seguramente son verdaderas porquerias CHINAS y no valen sequer un Caramelo !
Si fuese una fuente tipo "off line" o sea un tipo conectado directamente a la Red Electrica donde NO hay cualquer  limitación de courriente fornida jo creo , Peeero con un transformador abajador de tensión de 5Vac de secudario desahollado a fornir 1 Amperios continuos mismo que lo capacitor electrolictico de filtrado fuese un  perfecto corto circuito por alguns segundos NO hay como freiar una puente rectificadora idonea !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2021)

No, no eran chinos no. Eran ST originales.

Da lo mismo, haced lo que queráis, solo he expuesto una problemática con los filtros exagerados. Si queréis probar, adelante.
No merece la pena discutir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> No merece la pena discutir.


Por que nó?? Si la discusión está fundada en hechos que ocurrido, que se han estudiado y se ha encontrado la fuente de falla, sería no contribuir con la comunidad si eso no se explica y discute.
No es tan difícil hacer al menos una simulación y verificar lo sucedido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> "No, no eran chinos no. Eran ST originales."


Gran afirmación , actualmente todos conponentes electronicos possibles y inmaginables son hechos en China , ya cuanto a la calidad deses conponentes si son idoneos o Truxos Chinos eso depende esclusivamente donde els son conprados ( fornecedores y distribuidores).
No estoy aca para te contestar o decir que lo que hablas es mentiras o puras tonterias y nin tanpoco para mi autopromover como un Guru o Papa de la Electronica , solamente hablo de cosas que creo porque  se bien debido a mas de 4 décadas initerruptas de intensa vivencia en ese tema .
Acuerdo plenamente con ustedes que NO vale a pena continuar discutindo quien aparecio premero si fue lo huevo o la galiña , debemos gastar "bala" con asuntos realmente frutiferos y NO con meros puntos de mira !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2021)

No es un tema de "puntos de vista" ni experiencia, la electrónica es una ciencia y está regida por la matemática y la física que no admiten mucha discusión.
El problema que comenta @Scooter es 100% real y ocurre dependiendo del valor de la carga y la capacidad del filtro. Como es un despelote calcularlo, es mejor medir en una simulación y quitarse las dudas.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que nó?? Si la discusión está fundada en hechos que ocurrido, que se han estudiado y se ha encontrado la fuente de falla, sería no contribuir con la comunidad si eso no se explica y discute.
> No es tan difícil hacer al menos una simulación y verificar lo sucedido.


Porque no tengo ganas de discutir obviedades. Ese es el motivo.
Yo lo tengo claro cristalino, lo he expuesto fundamentadamente y no le gusta a alguien pues allá él, yo lo aprendí por las malas quedando como un patán con mi cliente después me lo explicaron estudiando ingeniería con fórmulas e integrales aunque yo ya lo sabía. Es la típica avería rara o error de diseño, que aparece a la semana o diez días de uso continuo 7-24 si el equipo lo conectas un rato puede tardar años en manifestarse o no aparecer nunca.

No se gana nada poniendo un filtro desmesurado, se paga más dinero, el filtro es descomunal y además este efecto que comento y un par más que ya ni intento explicar. A la salida del regulador no se aprecia porque los reguladores aplanan mucho el rizado de entrada. Todo son desventajas.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Gran afirmación , actualmente todos conponentes electronicos possibles y inmaginables son hechos en China , ya cuanto a la calidad deses conponentes si son idoneos o Truxos Chinos eso depende esclusivamente donde els son conprados ( fornecedores y distribuidores).
> No estoy aca para te contestar o decir que lo que hablas es mentiras o puras tonterias y nin tanpoco para mi autopromover como un Guru o Papa de la Electronica , solamente hablo de cosas que creo porque  se bien debido a mas de 4 décadas initerruptas de intensa vivencia en ese tema .
> Acuerdo plenamente con ustedes que NO vale a pena continuar discutindo quien aparecio premero si fue lo huevo o la galiña , debemos gastar "bala" con asuntos realmente frutiferos y NO con meros puntos de mira !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


¿Cuando he dicho que eso me pasó actualmente?
Fue hace treinta años, en 1990, más o menos cuando aprendí la lección porque la realidad me dio en la cara. Después lo estudié con fórmulas en ingeniería industrial. Con componentes malos peor que peor.
Eso que comento pasó en circuitos comerciales con componentes comprados a distribuidores conocidos etc.
Fue poner un condensador normal y fin del problema.
Los transformadores están pensados para corrientes senoidales, si la corriente es pulsante-disparatada el transformador vaya a deber usted cómo funciona. Cuanto más condensador menos senoidal la corriente. Hablo de corriente, no de tensión.
Aunque sean pequeños consumos, el filtrado crea armónicos en la red, cuanto más filtro más armónicos. Normalmente esto no importa para potencias pequeñas, pero estás metiendo más armónicos a cambio de nada. 

En cualquier caso si quieres poner condensadores de 1000F, pues ponlos, dinero perdido, espacio perdido, diodos quemados, transformador forzado y recalentado, armónicos en la línea etc todo eso "por deporte" porque no se gana nada. Haz lo que quieras, tu mismo.

Yo tengo claro lo que voy a hacer. Por eso digo que no merece la pena discutir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Porque no tengo ganas de discutir obviedades. Ese es el motivo.
> Yo lo tengo claro cristalino, lo he expuesto fundamentadamente y no le gusta a alguien pues allá él, yo lo aprendí por las malas quedando como un patán con mi cliente después me lo explicaron estudiando ingeniería con fórmulas e integrales aunque yo ya lo sabía. Es la típica avería rara o error de diseño, que aparece a la semana o diez días de uso continuo 7-24 si el equipo lo conectas un rato puede tardar años en manifestarse o no aparecer nunca.
> 
> No se gana nada poniendo un filtro desmesurado, se paga más dinero, el filtro es descomunal y además este efecto que comento y un par más que ya ni intento explicar. A la salida del regulador no se aprecia porque los reguladores aplanan mucho el rizado de entrada. Todo son desventajas.
> ...


Buenos dias Don Scooter ,
Sigo no entendiendo lo porque de tantas esplicaciones arriba si ya fue muy bien acordado en mi post #32 de que NO debemos perder nuestro precioso tienpo discutindo "puntos de mira" y listo , afinal de las cuentas gustos son como c#l0s , cada cual con o suo y eso no si descute !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## aitopes (Dic 8, 2021)

Buenos dias!
Voy a delirar un poco en voz alta. Me gustaria que me digan si me equivoco en algo, está bueno el tema para aprender un poco mas!

A ver....

Cuando se conecta una de las placas de un capacitor a un generador, *ésta se carga e induce una carga de signo opuesto en la otra placa*. Además, al tener una de las placas cargada negativamente (Q -) y la otra positivamente (Q +) sus cargas son iguales y la carga neta del sistema es 0, no obstante, *se dice que el condensador está cargado con una carga Q*.


Los gráficos anteriores muestran cómo varía la carga en el condensador en función del tiempo, al conectarlo y desconectarlo de una fuente de corriente continua. Si se tiene un condensador en serie con un resistor, como en el siguiente circuito:


Al cerrar la llave SW1, la tensión en las placas del condensador comienza a aumentar. La corriente, inicialmente alta (con una fuente ideal y R = 0, la corriente sería infinita), comienza a disminuir hasta llegar a cero en el momento en que el condensador se ha cargado.

En "nuestra" fuente de 5V, la corriente mencionada proviene "del lado de los diodos". A ver si calculamos el valor de esa corriente.

En general, un condensador se carga o descarga más lentamente cuanto mayor es su capacidad y mayor es la resistencia R en serie con él. Esta es la base para la así llamada *constante de tiempo τ* (pronunciada “Tau”), que representa *el tiempo que demora el capacitor en alcanzar el 63% de su carga*:

τ=R⋅C

El valor de las resistencias no recuerdo haberlo visto (vi que eran de 3W, pero no se el valor). Asumimos que son de 1K.
En ese caso, τ=R⋅C = 1000. 5000/1000000 = 5 segundos. Ese es el tiempo que le lleva al condensador alcanzar el 63% de la carga, y se cargará completamente en 5 veces ese tiempo, unos 25 seg. Una eternidad para este caso, con una f = 50 hz. Pero sigamos, a ver que corriente hay aqui,

La siguiente ecuación nos permite calcular *la corriente* que circula en cualquier instante *t*:


Donde:

*Ic* es la corriente por el capacitor, y se mide en amperes [A].
*V* es el voltaje de la fuente, y se mide en voltios [V].
*e* es el número de Euler, aproximadamente 2,71828 .
*τ* es el tiempo de carga o descarga, y se mide en segundos .
*t* es el tiempo transcurrido desde que comenzó la carga, y se mide en segundos 
*R* es el valor de la resistencia del circuito,y se mide en ohms [Ω]

En nuestro caso, esa cuenta, para un tiempo de 0,02 segundos (que seria el tiempo mas largo que se esta cargando el condensador antes de que pase al ciclo siguiente) tenemos la corriente mas baja (por que cuanto menor sea el tiempo T, mayor es la corriente) no da (salvo que haga mal la cuenta):

Asumo v= 24V, R = 1000 ohms , t = 0, 02seg y tau = 5

Ic = 0,02A

Bajisima. Obviamente, es LA MAS BAJA, por que t = 0,02

Veamos que pasa si asumo v= 24V, R = 100 ohms , t = 0, 005 seg y tau = 0.5  (es decir, una R mas razonable y calculando la corriente mas "cerca" del comienzo del proceso de carga del capacitor):

Ic = 0.237 A   (tau se modificó, y vale ahora 0.5 segundos, por que es R. C)

Ultima: veamos ahora lo mismo, pero  si asumo v= 24V, R = 100 ohms , t = 0, 00005 seg y tau = 0.5  (es decir, aun mas "cerca" del comienzo del proceso de carga del capacitor):

Ic = 0.24 A

Una mas: asumo v= 24V, R = 10 ohms , t = 0, 00005 seg y tau = 0.05  :

*Ic = 2,39A*

Ahi se pone caliente la cosa. Es decir, la corriente (como era de esperar) de carga depende fuertemente del valor de la R de 3W , y por lo que creemos,  del valor de C = 5000 uF. Para terminar, repitamos el cálculo para un C = 470 uF:

Asumo v= 24V, R = 10 ohms , c = 470 uf = 0, 00005 seg y tau = R . C = 0.00475  :

*Ic = 2.37A*


Evidentemente me debo estar equivocado en algo, por que la corriente Ic (que es la corriente de carga del condensador) a los 0,0005 segundos, incluso suponiendo los 24V (en ese instante la sinusoide debe tener un voltaje muchísimo menor)  y condensadores de 470 y 5000 uf me dan prácticamente la misma corriente. No he puesto mas que dos decimales al resultado final (use todos los que me permite la HP Prime para hacer los cálculos intermedios), pero obviamente no cambia mucho.

Bien....¿errores? ¿Que piensan de estas cuentas?

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


PD: Queda pendiente ver que porcentaje del total de la carga que admite el capacitor se alcanza en este circuito. El valor en un instante dado creo que es 

Donde Q es la carga en el instante t y Qf es la carga total,que sale de hacer V.C


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2021)

Si, todo eso que dices es cierto. En ese circuito.
Como el circuito es otro, lo que ocurre es otra cosa.
Supongamos que tenemos un consumo constante de 1A a 24V = 24W = 24J/s
Si al rectificar y filtrar pasa esto:


Los diodos solo conducen en lo que está pintado en verde, el resto del tiempo no. Si por la salida hay 1A constante quiere decir, a bulto que en el rato verde conducen 4A aunque a la salida haya 1A, porque si no faltaría energía en el promedio.
Cuenta bruta, como a la salida hay 24J/s pero a la entrada solo conduce 1/4s, pues tendrá que conducir 4 veces mas para compensar.
Si filtras anormalmente mucho muchísimo ese periodo se acorta y la corriente se dispara.
Tengo hechas simulaciones que ahora no encuentro y salen picos disparatados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2021)

Veamos que es lo que sucede en una simulación que es mucho mas "real" y directo que plantear todo el andamiaje matemático y cargar una parva de tablas y nomogramas. En el siguiente análisis se considera un transformador con resistencia interna = 0 y capaz de proporcionar la corriente que se le demande (esa es una de las ventajas de los simuladores ==> el generador de funciones puede entregar corriente y tensión inifinitas si es lo que necesitamos). En este caso, el transformador genera 15Vpico y la carga es de 300 ohms:

Fíjense que la corriente media a la carga es de 46mA con una tensión de salida de 13.7V, pero lo mas importante es la corriente ANTES del capacitor! Son picos de alta corriente, el primero de 4.5A (con el capacitor vacío) y los otros están entre 0.25A y 0.5A ==> esta es la corriente de carga del capacitor y los que la soportan son los diodos!!!! (y el transformador también pero eso queda para después).
Veamos que sucede con el mismo circuito pero con un capacitor 5 veces mas grande:

Ahora, el pico inicial llega a los 20A 😱 y los restantes se mantienen alrededor de 400mA por que la carga es muy liviana.
Vamos de nuevo con este ultimo circuito pero con una carga que consuma 10 veces más (mas o menos 450mA):

Fíjense ahora los picos de corriente de carga del capacitor ahora rondan los 2.5A lo que dá una corriente *promedio *de 775mA sobre los diodos, de los cuales solo 440mA son para la carga
Veamos que dice el datasheet del 1N4007, que son los diodos usados en este puente rectificador:

La corriente directa máxima promedio sobre el diodo es mayor que la consumida en este circuito (solo un poco mayor), mientras que la corriente de pico directa del diodo es mucho mayor que la de pico de este circuito, aunque en este caso se repite casi a la misma frecuencia (en cada diodo) por que el datasheet considera rectificación de media onda y así trabaja cada par de diodos.

En principio, parece que todo va mas o menos bien, sobre todo por que estos valores son "extremos" y en la realidad, la resistencia interna del secundario del trafo ayuda bajando y ensanchando los picos. Pero el karma no puede evitarse, y ahora hay que ver que sucede con la parte térmica de los diodos del puente rectificador, cuya Rtja anda por los 50ºC/W.
Este trabajo es mas enrroscado por que hay que modelar el circuito de transferencia térmica, aplicar una onda pulsante como la que sufren los diodos y con eso ver a donde llegamos, pero como el asunto está explicado en el tema del "Cálculo de didispadores" y en el del amplificador de 8 canales, los remito allá para que lo vean. Acá vamos a hacer una chanchada y estimar (mas o menos a ojo) por donde andará la elevación de temperatura de cada diodo con este ultimo capacitor y carga.

Primero miremos la curva del datasheet de los diodos:

Y ahí vemos que para los 775mA la caída de tensión directa ronda los 0.9V, y si bien cada par de diodos trabaja medio ciclo, las constantes térmicas con muuucho mayores que los 10ms vistos por cada diodo, así que vamos a considerar que cada par de diodos disipa la mitad de la potencia directa a la que está sometido (primero toda la corriente por un par de diodos mientras el otro par está polarizado en inversa, luego al revés, cada cambio sobre medio ciclo de los 50Hz).
Pdiodo=V * I / 2 = 0.9V * 0.775A / 2 = 0.35W
y la elevación de temperatura sobre el ambiente será:
*dT*= Rtja * Pdiodo = 50ºC/W * 0.35W = *17.5ºC*
O sea...los diodos se van a poner tibiecitos con casi 20ºC sobre la temperatura ambiente, y entonces hay que mirar este otro gráfico del datasheet:

Y el tema es claro: si los diodos están soldados con 10mm de alambre (también expuesto al aire) podemos llegar a una temperatura ambiente de 55ºC (a los que habría que sumarle los 20ºC causados por el funcionamiento del circuito) antes de tener "limitaciones" en la corriente disponible, por que a los 90ºC ya estaríamos al límite con la corriente que circula actualmente. Ergo, si bien este circuito clásico funciona bien y se las aguanta, yo no lo pondría en un gabinete cerrado y mucho menos expuesto al sol....o vamos a tener problemas🤷‍♂️.
Y OJO con el primer pico de carga de los capacitores, por que a la larga puede terminar dañando el electrolito y/o las placas cuando el capacitor comience a envejecer.

Esta es la idea que yo tengo del análisis...


----------



## aitopes (Dic 8, 2021)

Excelente (ambos)

Muy bueno. Provechoso hilo. Gracias!


aitopes dijo:


> Asumo v= 24V, R = 10 ohms , c = 470 uf = 0, 00005 seg y tau = R . C = 0.00475  :
> 
> *Ic = 2.37A*


Yo me había puesto a ver ahi que pasaba en t = 0, haciendo un análisis de la función para intentar ver qué ocurre en el primer instante, pero la función Ic tiene una asíntota en Ic = 2.4A. no pasaba nunca de ese punto. 
Conclusión: En mis cálculos hay alguna cosa que no tome en cuenta.

Muchas grácias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Conclusión: En mis cálculos hay alguna cosa que no tome en cuenta.


Mas que en los cálculos, creo que el problema está en el circuito que estás usando, por que no hay ningún R-C serie sino un R-C paralelo (carga y capacitor de filtro). Además, la onda de carga no es una onda cuadrada (o rectangular) como hacés con el interruptor, sino un semiciclo de senoide y por eso la tensión aplicada al R-C paralelo no es constante durante cada semiciclo de los 50Hz.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 8, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mas que en los cálculos, creo que el problema está en el circuito que estás usando, por que no hay ningún R-C serie sino un R-C paralelo (carga y capacitor de filtro). Además, la onda de carga no es una onda cuadrada (o rectangular) como hacés con el interruptor, sino un semiciclo de senoide y por eso la tensión aplicada al R-C paralelo no es constante durante cada semiciclo de los 50Hz.


Si, tiene que venir por ahi. Gracias Dr!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Es una práctica muy común usar resistencias en ese lugar para reducir la tensión de entrada a los reguladores integrados. Por supuesto que disipan calor a lo tonto, pero es muuuuucho mas barato y menos propenso a fallas usar resistencia que poner un preregulador en cascada*. Si las resistencias están bien calculadas en valor, y sobre todo en potencia a disipar, no deberían haber problemas.


Veo que alguien si desarmo una antigua fuente de televisor Talent


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 18, 2021)

*Hola*. Les comparto una imagen de _*la plaquetita de un televisor*_ la cual usaba una resistencia antes del regulador *7805*. Lo dicho calentaba y derrochaba energía, pero en esos tiempos no era un tema el consumo. ¿Si era bueno? Y la verdad tiene más de 30 años y sigue funcionando.


----------

